# Lizenz für Closed Source



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Aug 2009)

Hi,
ich suche eine Lizenz für eine Closed Source Freeware. Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen?

Ciao,
Guybrush


----------



## gizmo (18. Aug 2009)

Ich denke dazu ist keine Lizenz nötig, da du als Urheber der Software sowieso auch Inhaber aller Rechte an der Software bist. Ohne deine Erlaubnis darf niemand die Software verändern, vertreiben, benutzen.

Es sollte also reichen, die Software ohne besondere Lizenz gratis zum Download bereit zu stellen.

Bei OpenSource siehts anders aus, da man hier von den standardmässigen Regeln des Urheberrechts abweicht.

Ich bin kein Anwalt, deshalb alles ohne Gewähr ;-)


----------



## sparrow (19. Aug 2009)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich suche eine Lizenz für eine Closed Source Freeware. Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen?



Ist der Code wirklich so schlecht, dass du ihn niemanden zeigen willst? Oder gar so gut, dass du keine Kritik benötigst?
Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo auf der Welt jemanden der genau dein Programm braucht, nur mit einer klitzekleinen Veränderung die dein Programm vielleicht besser macht.


SCNR


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (19. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Ist der Code wirklich so schlecht, dass du ihn niemanden zeigen willst? Oder gar so gut, dass du keine Kritik benötigst?
> Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo auf der Welt jemanden der genau dein Programm braucht, nur mit einer klitzekleinen Veränderung die dein Programm vielleicht besser macht.
> 
> 
> SCNR



Von wegen! Der Code ist so genial, dass ich ihn erst nach Erhalt des Nobelpreises veröffentlichen möchte. 
Im Ernst: Wieso sollte ich den Code zugänglich machen, wenn ich bereits ein funktionales Programm zur Verfügung stelle? Das ist doch immerhin schon mal was, oder? Und wenn jemand Änderung möchte, dann kann er/sie diese gerne bei mir in Auftrag geben. Ich möchte auf diese Weise verhindern, dass der Code in nicht sachgemäßer Art und Weise verändert wird, und ich die Kontrolle über die Weiterentwicklung behalte.


----------



## gizmo (19. Aug 2009)

Du willst mit deinem Programm also Geld verdienen? Was macht das Programm?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (19. Aug 2009)

Nein, eigentlich geht es nicht um Geld (wobei ich auch nichts dagegen hätte, wenn jemand mir welches geben will) eher um die Ehre. Ist ne Spezialanwendung im Forschungsbereich.


----------



## sparrow (19. Aug 2009)

Aber die Chance, dass dein Baby in gute Hände kommt und man gemeinsam beim Wachsen hilft?
Ich finde, gerade in deinem Fall wenn es um einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund geht, sind doch die Chancen einer quelloffenen Lizenz größer als ihre Risiken.


----------

